
We’re hiring a Lead Visual Designer - benarent
http://leadvisualdesigner.intercom.io/
======
eoghan
I made this page. To the design critics: I wish I could have spent more time
ironing out the kinks. But I couldn't afford another day. That's why I'm
hiring a full time visual designer! The next single-use, throw-away ad will be
a model of true perfection. We'll likely run a private beta for it. We'll A/B
test the copy, conduct extensive cross-browser, cross-device testing too.

:-P I do genuinely appreciate your feedback. But you've got to choose your
battles with everything you do, always. Including with design. I'm betting /
hoping that the flaws on this page won't stop it doing its job.

~~~
vacri
Say 'fuck' or don't say 'fuck'. Don't mask 'fuck', it's the worst of both
worlds. People who like swearing will be annoyed, and people who don't like
swearing will be annoyed. It can also make you look like you're timid and want
to be edgy.

If you're in control of the text, you should never be in a situation where
you're self-censoring - all you're doing is moving the origin of the censored
word from the page to the person's head.

~~~
eoghan
Ha. Well said.

------
gigantor
_We respect you more than to try to lure you with promises of iPads, snacks,
foosball tables or any of that junk..._

Thank you, I'm glad companies are respecting the fact that good developers can
see through these 'perks', and hope this will go the way of the 'rockstar' or
'ninja' developer descriptors. We can all afford plenty of $1.50 peanut butter
and jelly sandwiches to maximum gluttony levels on our own salary, and this is
no way to prevent weight gain at a startup. About the foosball tables, at the
last startup I was, we were so busy that if I or anyone else were caught near
it or the complimentary Wii/XBox/Pool Table/Jacuzzi, it would be guaranteed to
appear somewhere on the next performance review.

~~~
ryanbales
"I'm taking the foosball table when this bitch fails"

------
ebf
Great pitch, but some feedback:

On my Macbook Air, I didn't even realize there was something below the fold. I
was scrolling side to side and clicking on the icon, trying to figure out what
to do (partly the fault of Lion's disappearing scrollbars). The min-width of
1280px seems unnecessarily wide. Scanning right to left and back again to read
what your company does is not the most pleasant experience.

~~~
mgcross
Is your browser not open to full width and height? I'm on an 11" MBA, and
didn't have to horizontally scroll at all (at 1366px wide), and I could see
the end of the fold easily.

Regarding the disappearing scrollbars, I've actually added prompts for
scrolling to a website, knowing that Lion, iOS and Android users wouldn't get
a hint from visible scrollbars. (My biggest issue is the way horizontal scroll
is so easily misinterpreted as a swipe [chrome in lion]. At least a few times
a week I inadvertently go back a page...)

~~~
ebf
I never run my browser at full width.

------
proexploit
Everyone seems fixated on the design of this particular page (a one-time use
site to find a great designer). The important thing to take away from this and
what makes it great in my opinion is how honest he is and how he address the
concerns a designer will have. All the nonsense you see in a typical job post
is simply mentioned briefly in the last of 6 bullet points under "boring
details".

I bet he gets a great designer because he's demonstrated he can provide a
great work environment for said designer.

~~~
bicknergseng
On a similar train of thought, he showed that he spent at least as much time
and effort appealing to said designers as said designers will (should?) spend
applying. Cast the net on Monster and you'll get plenty of fish, but go out
with Ahab and a spear and you'll net a couple whales.

~~~
protomyth
I'm pretty sure after reading Moby Dick that I do not want to be hired by
Ahab. It doesn't really turn out well for most of the crew.

------
there
And yet not a single clickable link anywhere on the page to the company's main
site to learn more about them or their product.

~~~
alttag
... and I had to horizontal scroll to check.

------
r0bbbo
This is really very nice, but a shame about the swear word, which, I think,
makes the whole thing feel a little tacky. I know this has been discussed to
death but I can't help but cringe a little when I see something like that.

~~~
eoghan
Fair comment. I might remove it.

~~~
mode80
If someone who feels offended by swear words would not fit your company
culture, perhaps you should keep it.

~~~
nkohari
Agreed. I often make it a point to swear in an interview to gauge the
candidate's reaction. If swearing offends you, you wouldn't make it a day on
our team. Not saying it's right, it's just the truth.

------
joejohnson
This is good design? I sat at the first screen for a while clicking on things
to no avail. It was not immediately apparent that I needed to scroll down...

~~~
proexploit
He's hiring a designer...

~~~
skeletonjelly
Maybe he wants a designer with UX in his mind ;) I simple down arrow fixed to
the lower right hand corner would have filled the requirement.

------
fourspace
This is a great way to advertise a position. Clean design marketing to
designers, communicating exactly what you would be working on. Totally
unsurprising that my friends at Intercom are responsible; they're pretty
great.

The only thing missing is a link to <http://intercom.io> itself.

------
justjimmy
Just a few comments:

1\. Wish the huge icon was clickable that lead somewhere.

2\. The name tag has no hover feedback. It's actually a link to twitter but it
has no hover effect and it's not a usual 'link' graphic (underline/blue
color/button).

3\. Really jarring 'timeline' (the exploded/expanded icon view) section. Very
spread out and small, forcing me to bounce my eyes left and right, and
scrolling down to read one side, then scrolling back up and down to read the
other.

4\. The 4 circles (I'm CEO etc) needs the flow reversed. People usually read
left to right, so the first circle should be top left instead of top right.

5\. Is there a reason why the icons get smaller and smaller as we scroll down?
Kind of a jarring and inconsistence viewing experience, especially the tiny
text. (The expanded/exploded view of the icon).

Those are just my 2 cents, good luck with the search!

~~~
bicknergseng
4\. I took the fact that there wasn't particular order on them to mean they
have a very flat structure, or that you'll all be equals. Looked good to me.

~~~
justjimmy
There _is_ an intended order.

Right Top, Left Top, Bottom Right, Bottom left.

~~~
bicknergseng
Ah my mistake was commenting from memory... I thought you were talking about
#3 under the 6 Things section... which is in order anyway.

Now that I look again at the part you were talking about... yah... you're
right. Though something to think about, because the site has the whole
vertical thing going, I read the bubbles in the correct order anyway, even
though they were laid out incorrectly horizontally. It was natural enough to
me that I didn't have a problem with it until you pointed it out. Kinda
interesting.

------
sgaither
Am I being nitpicky in pointing out that this probably shoulda been done _not_
using giant background images? I guess if it's not a web design company it's
not a big deal...but it would raise a flag for me as a designer

------
ecoffey
Totally off topic, but his name and my name are both pronounced the same, but
different historical roots. Interesting stuff.

He's probably one of the rare people to appreciate the "but why not Owen?"
question I get all the time :-)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eoin>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E%C3%B3gan_(given_name)>

------
conorwade
This will be a fantastic opportunity to whoever gets it. To the armchair
critics of the design. Maybe, this is why they will need a designer.

------
sgdesign
Great team and great product! Just worked with them, whoever they hire will
definitely be in good hands :)

------
claytoncorreia
Very cool bunch of dudes if any designers are wondering.

------
scoot
_"I am the CEO and Lead Visual Designer at Intercom."

"I'm looking for an incredible new Lead Visual Designer."

"So I can be the CEO and Lead Visual Designer at Intercom"_

Huh?

~~~
pacomerh
Oh man, come on guys, you gotta pay attention before commenting. The line was
crossed meaning he wants to delegate that job and not do it himself.

Overall it's a great design, and what I like the most is that they put it the
extra effort to show that there is attention to detail even in the hiring
process. That speaks well of him.

------
calibwam
Would be better to make a horrible site and say that if you are a better
designer, hop aboard.

------
r1g2b3
Great team to work with :-)

------
irishstu
Really nice, smart team to work with too

